# Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt



## tantetina (19. November 2007)

Halle, haben eine Teich mit 20x40 m den wir dieses Wochenende abgelassen haben. Grund des ablassens war die totale Verkrautung durch Wasserpest, Tausenblatt und Hornkraut. Habe jetzt vor den Teich über den Winter ausfrieren zu lassen. Eventuell gehen dann die Wurzeln kaputt, im Frühjahr dann kalken und dann erst wieder neu besetzen. Was haltet ihr davon, oder könnt ihr mir andere Tips geben wie ich dieser Plage Herr werden kann. Ferner noch eine Frage: Am Grund befindet sich ca. 30 cm Schlamm, kann man den irgenwie binden?


Georg


----------



## Forellenzemmel (19. November 2007)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

Hallo,

irgendwie hört sich das so an als sei der Teich völlig überdüngt. Entfernen der Pflanzen nützt da eigentlich nicht viel solange die Ursache nicht bekannt ist. Gründe können recht vielfältig sein, z.B. extrem nährstoffreiches Wasser, intensive Sonneneinstrahlung (Teich evt. recht flach?), viel Laub, starke Erwärmung des Wassers usw. Müßte man mehr über den Teich wissen.
Aber die Entfernung der Pflanzen allein wird wohl nichts bringen sondern womöglich sogar schaden, da die Pflanzen die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern.
Die 30 cm Schlammschicht kann natürlich auch was damit zu tun haben, klar müßte der irgendwie raus... Wenn man nicht vernünftig rausspülen kann, dann viel Spaß: Schwielen und Muskelkater ist das mindeste. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jkc (19. November 2007)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

Hallo,
wenn Du ein wirksames Mittel gefunden hast, dann sag mal bescheid! Unser See (3km*0,5km) ist in manchen Jahren zu 75% bis an die Oberfläche zugewuchert... 

Grüße JK


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. November 2007)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

Servus,
ein Teich ist vom Grundsatz her was völlig anderes als ein See. Mit Teichwirtschaft (Ablassen, Kalken, etc.) kenne ich mich nicht gut genug aus - Fischpaule ist diesbezüglich der richtige Ansprechpartner. #6


Was die Pflanzenmassen im See angeht ist die Antwort von Forellenzemmel schon ganz gut. Hier gibt´s ne Menge möglicher Probleme!


----------



## Gardenfly (19. November 2007)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

bei 20x40 ist Handarbeit angesagt  !!!
wenn der Teich eh trocken liegt,kan mach auch gleich das Kraut auf die Schubkarre laden.
Im Sommer wenn Wasser drin ist kan man auch mit einen Krautrechen einiges herausholen, nur ist das öfter nötigt .


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. November 2007)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Was ich vergessen habe, ist eine Behandlung mit Kalkstickstoff zu erwähnen, dabei gibt es wohl auch recht gute Ergebnisse bei der Krautbekämpfung.
> !
> 
> #h


 
Hallo Fischpaule,

warum ist in Anglerkreisen bei Wasserpflanzen ziemlich häufig nur von "Kraut" oder "Verkrautung" die Rede? Wenn man bedenkt welch wichtige Funktionen die höheren Wasserpflanzen in Flüssen, Seen und auch Teichen haben sind das doch sehr abwertende Begriffe die dem unerfahrenen vielleicht suggerieren: Das Zeugs muß weg, egal wie!!
Für mich persönlich wiegen die Vorteile eines _gesunden_ Bewuchses die Nachteile alle mal mehr als auf. Okay das Angeln selber gestaltet sich etwas schwieriger, aber dies kann ja kein Argument sein...
Noch kurz zum Kalken gefragt: Wenn ich den Brandkalk aufbringe dringt der doch im Winter recht tief in den Boden ein und wird dann im Frühjahr so allmählich wieder ins Wasser abgegeben. Kalk ist ja auch so eine Art Dünger und so leiste ich auf lange Sicht dem übermäßigen Pflanzenwachstum sogar Vorschub - oder hab ich hier nen Gedankenfehler?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## angelemanze (21. November 2007)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

hey und hallo
wollte nur mal eben erwähnen das ich aus erfahrung weiss das weizenstrohballen( gibbet bei Bauern-nur die kleinen)auch abhilfe schaffen- grund: die fermentierung im wasser dauert zwar aber ein wenig( ca 1 Jahr) aber die stoffe die freigesetzt werden sind so agressiv auf wasserpest und andere dunnstielige wasserkräuter das sie vernichtet werden.
übrigens: du kannst die ballen ruhig im wasser lassen, nur bitte evtl seil oder bindfäden die sich um den ballen befinden über wasser anschneiden und stroh sinken lassen.
wieviel  ballen pro Kubikmeter wasser?: wir haben für die 30x30 m wasserfläche 30 stück verteilt und 2 jahre ruhe gehabt- die ballen kosten übrigens ca. 1-2 € stück- jede chemie würde ich nicht empfehlen. viel erfolg


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. November 2007)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

Hier werden Tipps verteilt... sagenhaft! |uhoh:

Kurzfristig mag das ne Möglichkeit sein. Langfristig erreichst Du, so der Teich nicht ablassbar ist, garantiert das Gegenteil. Denn die Strohballen bilden nichts weiter als Nährböden für Pflanzen!


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

Hallöchen!

In der aktuellen Fisch und Fang ist ein Artikel über Krautmahd.
Ein link zu einer Firma die in diesem Bereich tätig ist, war auch dabei: www.ga-schunke.de

edit: Über Preise steht aber nix, weder im Artikel noch auf der HP...


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

Alles raus ich bin mir ziemlich sicher weil die oben genannten Wasserpflanzen doch sehr robust sind das die Würzlen überleben
und die wieder im Frühajhr kommen.

PS. Übernehme keine Garantie


----------



## Der Wobbler (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

Zur Wasserpest, habe das Zeug im Aqarium - es wächst, wirklich wie Unkraut - oben abschneiden wieder einsetzen und es wächst weiter !!! Nur rausreisen wird nicht ausreichen - es kommt wieder !!!
Vorteil - es bringt an warmen Sommertagen viel Sauerstoff ins Wasser !


----------



## Forellenkönig (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

Hallo
ich kalke alle 3 monate , das stopt den Algenwuchs und tötet die Bakterien ab.
Vorallen im Sommer, gut für die Fische und den Teich


----------



## Norgeguide (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

Hallo Freunde,
haben unseren Vereinssee mit einem Mähboot bearbeitet.
Das Problem, es ging nur bis 1,50m runter und das gesamte Zeug muß entfernd werden. Unser See ist 13ha groß und es wurden nur die Randbereiche gemäht. Funktioniert einwandfrei und es ging auch schnell.
Gekostet hat uns das ca 5500-6000€.Brauchten wir zum Glück nur einen Teil von bezahlen.Es kommt aber jedes Jahr wieder, das sagten die Mähleute auch die Nährstoffe müssen halt aus dem Wasser. Wir haben aber noch eine Lösung gefunden, Edelkrebse. Die fressen Kraut wie blöd aber es dauert halt. Wir machen es jetzt schon seit 4´Jahren und die Erfolge sind irgendwie schon zu sehen. Auch vermehren sie sich in jedem Jahr und beim Angeln stören die überhaupt nicht man muß halt abwarten.


----------



## Buehlu97 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

hallo ich hab auch so ein problem in einer alten kiesgrube in der nur ich fischen darf hat es alles Hornkraut das problem im sommer kann ich so nicht fischen die grube ist etwa 12500 m2 habt ihr mir da tipps zum auslöschen des hornkrautes ohne die Fische zu schädigen?
Liebe Grüsse Buehlu97


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (25. August 2012)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

Da kann ich dir nur das ausmähen empfehlen !


----------



## Pudel (2. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

Das thema ist zwar schon älter aber immer noch aktuell wie ich meine. 
Dem Kraut Herr zu werden scheint ja fast aussichtslos wenn nicht abgelassen und Gewintert werden kann selbst hier kommt es wieder.

Nur mähen oder kraut rechen ist mühsam teuer und auch nicht anhaltend effektiv.

Was ich auch gelesen habe ist das abdecken mit planen um die Lichtquelle zu entziehen. Beim Gras im garten funktioniert es ja super. Über den Sommer einen Pool aufgebaut und im Herbst abgebaut siehe da da wächst nix mehr.

Würde das im see auch funktionieren?
Z.b. ich Decke mit planen bespannten eisenmatten den gewässer Grund ab und lasse diese 1 Jahr liegen über den Winter raus und im Folgejahr die nächste angrenzende fläche.
Sterben die Wurzeln ab oder bleiben sie in einer wachstumsruhephase und wachsen wieder wenn sie Licht bekommen??

Was meint ihr dazu


----------



## Pudel (2. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

Oder hat das schon mal jemand versucht?


----------



## Laichzeit (2. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*



Pudel schrieb:


> Was ich auch gelesen habe ist das abdecken mit planen um die Lichtquelle zu entziehen. Beim Gras im garten funktioniert es ja super. Über den Sommer einen Pool aufgebaut und im Herbst abgebaut siehe da da wächst nix mehr.
> 
> Würde das im see auch funktionieren?
> Z.b. ich Decke mit planen bespannten eisenmatten den gewässer Grund ab und lasse diese 1 Jahr liegen über den Winter raus und im Folgejahr die nächste angrenzende fläche.
> ...



Wasserpest überlebt wahrscheinlich ein Jahr ohne Wachstum und treibt zumindest teilweise wieder aus Bei trockengelegten Teichen kommt es ab und an vor, dass nicht alle Wurzeln abgestorben sind. Mit Abdecken einzelner Steifen kannst Du dir wahrscheinlich eine schöne Schneise zum Angeln freihalten, zum Ausrotten reich das aber nicht.
Der große Nachteil dürfte sein, dass keine Nährstoffe entnommen werden. Wenn du die Hälfte vom Gewässer abdeckst, stehen der Anderen diese Nährstoffe zur Verfügung, was sich in verstärktem Wachstum äußert.

Wenn eine Folie direkt auf dem Boden liegt, findet auch keine Wasserzirkulation statt und der vorhandene Sauerstoff wird aufgebraucht. Das könnte zu Fäulnis und giftigen Abbaustoffen führen.


----------



## Pudel (2. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

Das wäre nicht so toll. dann vielleicht eine Schwimmende lösung Folie auf Holzrahmen mit Ankern damit sie nicht weg schwimmen.
Hauptsache die Lichtquelle ist weg. 
Auch wenn danach wieder Kraut wächst so lange es nicht so viel ist wie jetzt wäre es ein Erfolg.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

http://www.av-nds.de/projekte/wasserpest.html

Vielleicht werden deshalb Jute-Bahnen verwendet.


----------



## Pudel (2. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*

darüber hab ich auch gelesen wobei dann auch drin stand wenn sie Jutebahnen verrotten dienen sie wieder als guter nährboden. Leider kann ich den Film grad nicht schauen werd ich aber nachholen. bin gespannt was bei den versuchen
 rauskommt


----------



## BERND2000 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfe gegen Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Tausenblatt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> http://www.av-nds.de/projekte/wasserpest.html
> 
> Vielleicht werden deshalb Jute-Bahnen verwendet.


 
 In meinem Umfeld haben es zwei ersucht, war wohl nicht so erfolgreich.

 Ich setze lieber auf Karpfen und Brachse, bringt mehr und macht weniger Arbeit.
 Besser ist es natürlich das Kraut und die Nährstoffe heraus zu bekommen.

 Wobei mir Kraut allemal lieber ist als trübe Algensuppe.
 Mag die Angler stören, stört aber sicher auch den schwarzen Vogel.


----------

